# Moving to Saskatoon/best areas to live and best schools



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey there,

Could anyone give me advice on the best areas to search for rented accommodation in Saskatoon. I also need advice on schools my daughter is 13 (14 in november) she wil have completed 1st year here in ireland but i dont know if that means she will start high school in canada.

My OH will be moving before us to set up a house bank accounts etc and to start work. We hope to move by end of July. 

Any advice is much appreciated.

Regards

Charlene


----------



## TQuiring (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Charlene,
Here is a link to the Saskatoon public high schools. If you would like to browse through these and have any questions about the areas that interest you please feel free to contact me.
Saskatoon Public Schools - High Schools
[email protected]


----------



## Nors77 (May 11, 2012)

*Moving to Saskatchewan*

I'm moving to SK sometime in July and at present I am trying to source apartments. I will be working near Saskatoon... Can anyone advise me on the best areas to live please?? And the best dealership to buy a car from?? Is there any other advise ye can give me regarding my move??


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is some other threads on saskatoon

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...213-moving-saskatoon.html?highlight=saskatoon
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ng-ireland-saskatoon.html?highlight=saskatoon
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...nada/14435-saskatoon.html?highlight=saskatoon
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...areas-live-saskatoon.html?highlight=saskatoon


----------

